# Leupold vs Burris



## deerhunter270 (Nov 30, 2004)

Which brand of scope is better. I have a Leupold on my gun now. I am going to get another gun so I am going to have to get another scope also. Thanks Deerhunter270


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Dec 1, 2004)

You asked a classic question, which is better, (Ford vs Chevy, Nissan vs Toyota).  I have both and several other brands.  Over the years have sent just about each manufacturers product back to them for something (I love the big magnums).  Burris and Leupold both have the better service departments and helpdesks.  Each has its own fine points, and very few faults.  Also each have low middle and high ends products.  Try and do a comparison of the models that interest you, price and features.  Know body here can tell you what to buy, just what they prefer.  Its your money, and you are going to use it, you decide which you choose for the application.

My choice over those two is, Leupold for a brand name.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2004)

The Burris is the only scope I have every had that failed.  And I had a pile of cheap scopes in my early days!  I had a Burris on a 44 mag. contender.  It blew the back lens out!


----------



## Buzz (Dec 1, 2004)

I've had several Burris scopes and they have all been back for repair, some more than once.     I would pick the Leupold over Burris in a second, assuming you are looking at the VXII or better.    I prefer a couple of other models to either, but that isn't the question you asked.


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a Burris 3x9x50 on my Remington 700 and it has been a great scope, no problems or complaints.

I have a Leupold VXII 3x9x40 on my Ruger B1M and it has been great, no problems or complaints on it either.

ML


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have had an old Leupold 3x9 Vari-X 11 on a rifle for over 20 years with no failures and few adjustments.  Have had other Leupolds with similar performance.  No failures whatsoever.  The new Vari-X 1 (around $200) is the same as the old Vari-X 11.

Burris has a good following in the handgun hunter groups but I do hear of failures and required warranty work.

There is no question which I would buy again....Leupold.

Dave1


----------



## Granddaddy (Dec 2, 2004)

Over the years I have had a number of scopes including Burris, Weaver, Bushnell, Nikon, Simmons & Leupold.  With no real scientific approach I now have Leupold VXIIIs on all my rifles because I believe they have great low light benefits, hold sight-in & Leupold has great customer service when you drop your rifle from 25 ft up in a tree (which I did & Leupold repaired to new condition including broken lens for $10 shipping & handling).  Don't skimp on the mounts either.  I have found Leupold & Warne mounts to be very reliable.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Dec 3, 2004)

Burris...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 3, 2004)

*Leupold*

The army uses a fixed 10X Leupold for there M24 Sniper Rifle.   Now, you take that to mean several things and just because the DOD employs a brand, it doesn't always mean its the "best", and I know we could go on for years debating the different products..but, I know a thorough evaluation was conducted to select this scope, somebody else did the work for us.  I've never owned a Burris so maybe I shouldn't be participating in the survey but I am in the process of upgrading all of my rifles to Leupolds....Every now and then you get a lemon from every manufacturer under the sun, Leupold seems to have the least of these and although their service center is first class, I only had to use them once for and old M4, they replaced the entire rear diopter and faded cross hairs, no questions asked, previous owner must have left it in direct sunlight for many years, its nice when you may never even have to use their service center.


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 3, 2004)

I was and am still very interested in this thread.  I did some major waffling when I bought my last scope and decided to give a Burris Fullfield ll a try.  I know that we get what we pay for, but Leupold made a major jump in price this past year when they made their model changes.  

I have not heard good things about the new Leupold Rifeman series and the VX-ll went up quite abit.

Gun Digest always used Burris scopes for their testing and always rated them highly.  They don't accept any advertising and get their guns and optics the same way we do.  If something stinks, they will honestly tell you that it stinks.

I guess I went with the Burris Fullfield ll just to see.  I've had less expensive (less than $100) scopes that always did the trick, were reliable and such.  As a matter of fact my 260Rem is wearing a $45 Tasco 4x32 right now, and it works just fine, and I really like the hard metalic click I get when I turn the adjustments.

I'm happy so far with my Burris, but it has only been to the range with me and has never been blooded.

Optics quality seems to be the major selling point with the higher priced scopes, and I have not seen any comparisons regarding light transmission between Burris and a comparably priced Leupold.

That light transmission comparison is one hard statistic I'd like to see.


----------

